# Morel-Ultimo-SC-10-subwoofer



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Morel Ultimo SC 10" subwoofer - eBay (item 190413426008 end time Jul-10-10 11:43:27 PDT)

Excellent deal as they sound the same just need less power, or at least that is what I was told my Morel in NY


----------



## moss (Jan 25, 2006)

Amazing subwoofer. I love mine


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

5.1" coil ?? !!!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

60ndown said:


> 5.1" coil ?? !!!


Finally got to hear one tonight in a 350Z amazing sub ! It's a mini Ultimo that likes less power...


----------



## moss (Jan 25, 2006)

Same SQ as the regular Ultimo DAT?


----------

